# Hello from sunny(/rainy/andsunnyagain) Singapore!



## MWMelis (Oct 9, 2019)

Hello everyone. I'm a relatively new member here and would like to take a moment to introduce myself. I am amateur composer based in Singapore (but originally from Canada). I play a little bit of everything to a mediocre level but tend to be most comfortable on guitar. I use Logic on a iMac 2019 and Garageband an iPad Pro 10.5", mostly with sample-based instruments and guitar amp sims. I've also been bitten by the synth bug recently and aim to incorporate analog synths wherever I can (because they're just so incredibly fun to use).

While the Singaporean music scene is certainly in an ascendant phase, I feel it is coming from a fairly low base in terms of exposure and popular support. In light of this, I have found the VI Control forum to be a wealth of information and have really benefited from the discussions and advice shared here. I hope to contribute and play a more active role in the community going forward. I also hope to make some local or regional connections with other music makers in Asia.

I am still kicking the can around on what style of music I most enjoy making, but I'm having a lot of fun exploring different genres in the process. I will post some tracks for feedback in the Member's Compositions section. In the meantime, feel free to have a glance at my portfolio at http://www.mwmelis.com. The site also has a list of my gear - I don't use most of it as much as I should, and the list serves as a reminder not to let it sit and rust!

Thanks for bearing with me and I hope to chat you all soon on the forums.


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice, welcome to the forum! How do you like living in Singapore?


----------



## MWMelis (Oct 10, 2019)

nathantboler said:


> Nice, welcome to the forum! How do you like living in Singapore?


Thanks for the welcome Nathan. I really enjoy living in Singapore. There are upsides and downsides like anywhere else, but on the whole I find it a very easy place to live as an expat. I'm nearing a decade here with no plans to leave.

Pros:
Everything runs like clockwork. The public transportation system is extensive, inexpensive, reliable and well maintained. The economy and government services are highly tech-enabled and digital.
It's extremely safe but doesn't feel like a police/authoritarian state.
Live-in domestic help is affordable and easy to arrange.
Easy access to many South East Asian holiday destinations via the world's best airport (IMHO).
Fantastic array of local and regional food available virtually 24/7 and at modest prices.

Cons:
It's a small, highly urbanized country that is extremely interesting from a cultural perspective but somewhat limited in outdoor activities. E.g. you can have a lovely walk in the many beautiful parks and gardens but there are no large mountains to climb or extensive wild outdoor spaces to explore.
Imported food and products are sold at a steep premium, so it's often cheaper to purchase online and have things shipped from abroad.
Property and cars command an eye-watering premium owing to the lack of space, and are not an affordable option for most expats. Luckily, rental options are plentiful and public transportation is great.
There is strong government and support and patronage of the arts, but the domestic art and music scene is not as developed as other cities of equal size. Ticket prices for the few international touring acts that play here are steep.
The weather is hot, humid, wet and kinda same-y (refer to the title of this thread).

That's just my personal experience here as an expat resident. The views of others can and certainly will differ. 

-M


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 11, 2019)

hi and welcome from yogyakarta/indonesia. i often travel to singapore and love that place.
hope you gonna enjoy the forum...

theo


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Oct 11, 2019)

Where in Singapore? I was at Sembawang for a while. And is the "chewing gum" penalties have any effects?


----------



## MWMelis (Oct 11, 2019)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Where in Singapore? I was at Sembawang for a while. And is the "chewing gum" penalties have any effects?


I currently live near Bishan. It's fairly central and well connected to other areas. I enjoyed my time living in the East but needed to find a larger home for my growing family.

As far as I'm aware, the only chewing gym restriction that is actively enforced is retail sale. You can't buy it in shops but I haven't had any trouble bringing it into Singapore and chewing it in public. The law is a relic from when the first MRT line opened, but no one seems to be too bothered about it so it has remained in place ever since. It's a good example of what I find so unique about singapore; the laws are seemingly draconian and heavy-handed but the reality is that they have resulted in a society that is largely orderly, efficient and productive. 

-M


----------



## Zero&One (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi and welcome from rainy UK. Liked the tracks on your site btw


----------



## MWMelis (Oct 11, 2019)

James H said:


> Hi and welcome from rainy UK. Liked the tracks on your site btw


Thanks James. I lived in Cheshire for a short spell. Lovely part of the country. Tatton Park is a national treasure.

I posted one of the WIP tracks from my website over at the Member's Composition forum. I'd love your feedback on it if you have the time.

-M


----------



## jonathanparham (Oct 12, 2019)

Welcome. I enjoy your insights on your current residence. Even your Cons listed are a positive to me lol


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 13, 2019)

MWMelis said:


> Thanks for the welcome Nathan. I really enjoy living in Singapore. There are upsides and downsides like anywhere else, but on the whole I find it a very easy place to live as an expat. I'm nearing a decade here with no plans to leave.
> 
> Pros:
> Everything runs like clockwork. The public transportation system is extensive, inexpensive, reliable and well maintained. The economy and government services are highly tech-enabled and digital.
> ...


Fascinating, thanks for typing that up. I've never been there but would like to at some point.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 14, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------

